# No-Knead Bread !



## roller (Sep 20, 2011)

Decided to make that No-Knead bread recipe that I got from a blog from a post on here...It was easy except for the 14hr. wait on the yeast rise time...said 12 to 18 hrs...but it was worth it...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 20, 2011)

Oooooo,yum.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Is it on wiki?


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2011)

http://homesteadgardenblog.wordpress.com/     Sorry about the pic being out of order I just do not know how to fix that....thats the blog I got the recipe from...go to bread...


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2011)

No its not...Its not my recipe I just used it and I will be making it alot...Its a hard crusted bread..


----------



## shtrdave (Sep 20, 2011)

I will be trying this for sure, wonder if you could roll into balls and put in there and then pull apart for rolls.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2011)

MMMMmmmmmm................!!!!!!!!

I love it !!!

Gotta eat some while it's still warm!!!!

Bears Love Fresh Bread !!!!!







Thanks Roller!

Bear


----------



## dbarnett66 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice, I like that loaf! I did forget to add a couple of things. before I dump the sticky dough into my preheated dutch oven, I sprinkle a little corn meal on the bottom to assist in a non-stick operation. I also have an electric oven, and I get a tendency of a dark bottom on my loaves. To eliminate a dark bottom, Place a cookie sheet on the bottom rack of the oven under the dutch oven. It helps to deflect the heat, giving me excellent results. Here is a direct link to the No-Knead article:

http://homesteadgardenblog.wordpress.com/2011/08/28/ko-knead-bread/

or his another link with far more detail and a video:

http://www.breadtopia.com/basic-no-knead-method/

One of my loaves:


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh yes i love this bread i do the dough on Saturday night for Sunday morning


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2011)

You did mention both of those sugestions in your blog and I did both of them..No sticking problem here. When I took it out of the oven it just slid around in the duch oven.. I will be making this bread again soon...Africanmeat yours looks great !!


----------



## dbarnett66 (Sep 21, 2011)

Roller said:


> You did mention both of those sugestions in your blog and I did both of them..No sticking problem here. When I took it out of the oven it just slid around in the duch oven.. I will be making this bread again soon...Africanmeat yours looks great !!




I even went back to read the blog and I didn't even remember posting. I guess I am getting old. haha!


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 24, 2011)

I had to do it as well, heres my feeble entry  and THANKS ROLLER!!













Rich


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got a non bbq blog with a very similar recipe, but with a flavor I like even better (technically called 'almost no knead bread')...check my instructions and video at www.supercenterchef.blogspot.com ...but don't laugh at my video! :)

Let me know what you think...I welcome the feedback


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

AlaskanBear your bread looks GREAT ! Thanks for sharing it with us....


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife Judy is a bread freak!

She loves hard crusted bread & would eat that whole loaf.

I would have to beg her for a slice.

If she saw this thread we would be making bread this afternoon.

This is something we will definitely make in the future.

Thanks Roller!


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 25, 2011)

AL,

You will not be disappointed.  I have made alot of bread using many methods, have sour dough starter going 365 days a year, and this was some very tasty bread.  Hard crust, dense soft middle, and a slight hint of the 'french' bread taste.  It accepts butter so very well and is a great dabber for gravy.. lol

Arteries hardening as I write this--but well worth the little effort to do.

I actually put my DO in my fire pit, and it came out perfectly!

Rich


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 25, 2011)

> It accepts butter so very well and is a great dabber for gravy


I agree...it's also great for french toast and bruschetta!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome Roller

I have to give this a try next time I fire up the oven


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2011)

Dang, I missed this one.

It has been years, but I used to play with sourdough and french breads.

Now days, I don't mess with flour that much, and I have lost my "touch" for the dough.

Is this one anything like the old Basque breads from a dutch oven?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes it is Venture and  if you like a hard crust bread you will like this one for sure....Here lately I have been making it plus a Amish white sandwich bread that is delisous...


----------

